# (Title Pending) - Novel.



## ilovemyPhillip

Chapter One – Its not all bad.​ Anny lie awake in bed, the sun beaming in through the lightly shaded window diagonally across from her bed. She reached under her pillow and snatched up her phone. Sliding it open she touched the screen with her bright yellow nails. One message from Chad, her “guy friend” she started liking just a week before. 
Chad: Hey​ Anny: Wat up sexi​ Chad: Nm u​ Anny: layin in bed thinkin​ Chad: bout wat​ Anny: bout unicorns​ Chad: SERIOUSLY!!?? UNICORNS awsum lol​ Anny: Nah im thinkin bout ya​ Chad: o thanks​ Anny: ikr​ Chad: wait y mi​ Anny: cuz u so sexi babe​ Chad: o u kno it​ Anny: wow jus wow no comment​ Chad: well then… you goin to da ranch??​ Anny: ya I always do silli boii​ Chad: can I com todai??​ Anny: Y not rents are sleepin till idk wen​ Chad: awsum, I bettr get rdy c ya soon​ Anny: byee cyeaz​ Anny slid the phone close before rolling onto her feet, and brining her self to stand. Yawning, she stretched out, and walked to her mirror. She hit the button to her iPod stereo; “Just Lose It” by Eminem came on. She danced as she brushed out her brown hair, her purple highlights were fading. She looked to the corner, her dog Leila laid in a whelping box, with a miserable look on her face. 
Leila was due to have her pups anytime this weekend. She slept in Anny’s room, because, well, she’s Anny’s dog. Lei is a Fawn Doberman, used for obedience, born on Anny’s farm. Just born, not bred. Anny bought an already bred female from a friend who couldn’t afford vet bills. The female dog died in mid-birth, a registered show Dobe, which was never shown. She gave birth to 3 pups, one stillborn, a male and a female, Lei and the Male was given to a family who does Therapy Dog on Sundays with Anny and Lei. 
Lei whined. Anny opened a side to the box. And said “Follow, good girl.”, and walked the dog out to the back door through the kitchen into the dinning room. “Sit.” The dog sat, Anny open the door and said “Go empty.” And the fat dog wobbled out side to the small yard in the back. Along the back fence line were sets of dog runs with chain link inclosing multiple Dobes, the runs we filled with dogs had slept there at night. Each run came to a covered outdoor enclosure, which entered a heated/Air Conditioned kennel, where the dogs were fed and watered. Anny whistled and the dog hobbled back to the door, and slowly made her way to her whelping box. Anny changed her water and filled the food bowl, before straitening her hair and putting it into pigtails. She then saw her phone light up and opened it before it had a chance to buzz. It was Chad.
Chad: u outie dere?​


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Anny: No gotzta feed the doggies, com ova heree​ Chad: k brt​ Anny quickly threw on a pair of blue skinny jeans, and a large red shirt, and tied it in the back, you could see her orange cami under it. Slipping on rain boots, she dashed outside to the kennels. She came in and the place was moderately clean. A few minutes after she came into the office section, Chad opened the door, and came in mildly sweaty. Anny proceeded to write that dog were checked fed/watered at 10:15 AM.
“No hello for me, eh?” Chad said laughing as he slung a 50 pound bag of adult dog chow over his shoulder.
“Nope.” Anny blushed and cracked a smile.
She loved his spiked air, and under his white tee, you could see his wife beater and his muscles. She blinked and woke herself up from a fantasy. With his sunglasses perched on top of his head, he winked. Anny wanted to melt. He was so perfect. They came to the first kennel, with a red Dobe, Kylie. She’s a bite dog; Anny sent her outside and commanded her to wait on the grass until they finished her kennel. All the dogs here had great manners and if they didn’t, they’d learn them quick. Anny pulled the hose in picked the bowls up, then the dog bed, and moved them put of her way. She sprayed the kennel out, and wiped the floor, and filled the water bowl up and set the bed down. Chad filled the bowl to the top. Anny cued the dog to re-enter.
“Why you so sex- I mean sweaty??” Anny asked as she closed the gate. 
“Ran here, you only live 3/4 a mile from my house.” Chad replied.
They finished 4 more kennels, before coming to Anny’s senior Agility dog, which is now retired and just was used as a therapy dog. Her name is Rain, and she was about 11. Anny is 17, soon to be 18, so the dog had been around for a good while. Chad dropped the feed bag and stroked the old girls ears. She look so… old. Anny refilled her water, before Chad stood and filled he food bowl. No need to spray her kennel, she basically slept outside. The next kennel contained 3 pups, who were locked inside, house training. They were released out to the yard to play. No poop in the kennel so that was a plus. Spraying it out, and refilling the bowls, they put towels down; beds were never put with pups, due to “playfulness”. Anny went to the kennel on the opposite side of the room, which was the largest with a large yard. It was Sinister. Sinister is Anny’s pride and joy. His kennel has carpet a mattress, a couch, a bathtub, and a radio. His yard was the agility course. She said “Comm’ere boy!” and flung her arms outward. The sleek black Doberman flew to his owners arms; she caught him and hugged him tight before dropping him to the couch. He did everything at just the age of 4. He sired no pups, but will be the upcoming year. Anny actually picked him as a two week old. She bottle fed him, took him to school and all in her purse when he was little. When he got larger, he was bottle fed by large bottles in his kennel. Anny and this dog were so close. She threw a Frisbee and he jumped over a hurdle to get it. He turned on a dime and bounded threw a tunnel and jumped two jumps back to Anny. Rubbing his ribs, she kissed his nose. Chad filled the containers and asked “Can we go to the ranch now?” 
Anny nodded, and slipped a collar on Sinister, it had spikes and a name plate with “SiNiST3R” engraved into it. 
“Yeah, he’s goin’, too.”
“We’re riding.” Chad said looking stern. 
“I know, he’s a good boy, you should know that, silly!” Anny said, playfully shoving Chad’s shoulder. 
“Ha ha.” Chad said before walking to the driveway. 
Anny told Sinister “side” commanding him to stay by her side. She ran inside, real quick, grabbed her keys, and went to the garage. In the three-car garage a yellow Ford Diesel Truck sit, 6


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

wheel drive, one of Anny’s many loves. Chad opening the tailgate patted it and said “Sinister, up!” the dog looked at Anny and Anny said “Ok”, the dog ran and leaped to the back. Closing the tailgate, Anny tossed him the keys as she made her way to the passenger side. The truck rumbled, and Chad put it into reverse, they backed out as the turned to retreat to the Ranch, Anny clicked the button to the garage. It closed as the view of her ranch house became harder to see in the distance. 
Chad began to talk about his future summer plans, and invited Anny to his house to swim; she quickly said she would be there anytime, as she tucked her swoopy bang behind her left ear. Chad’s silver eyes glistened as he rambled on about an upcoming rodeo. Anny stared into his eyes as before glancing to the back, watching Sin’s tongue roll out and flutter in the wind. 
Not to long before they arrived at the ranch. The pulled into the red dirt road with the sign hanging high above the driveway “Forever Gone Ranch” it read. As the truck slid into the “parking lot” the two hopped out of the truck, Chad locked it before shoving the keys into his pocket. Anny looked at his face, his blonde five o-clock shadow made him look rugged, but his eyes were so gentle. Almost forgetting Sin, she called “Here, boy!” and the dog jumped from the bed and raced to her side.
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​ As they approached the barn, they heard the voices of Beth and Kim. Beth and Kim are sisters. Beth is the Western gal, while Kim does the Hunter lessons. 
“I know, Beth! But we have to do shows sometime!” Kim pleaded
“Kim, there’s rodeos we have to go to for Tayloe!” Beth replied
Tayloe is Beth’s 13 year old daughter. 
“Grr Beth! Maybe Tayloe wants to watch her Hunter friends show! Maybe once she doesn’t have to compete and she can hand out ribbons!” Kim shouted.
Beth defiantly asked a lot of that girl, in Anny’s opinion. Anny only barrel raced every-so-often. She did show every time the barn hosted a Hunter show and she’d enter in every class she could. She also enter her niece, Carly, who is 7, her older sister’s daughter. Chad walked over to the bickering siblings. He agreed one rodeo won’t kill them, and anyways it’s a month away, its not like the one next week. 
“Humph! I guess your right, kiddo, here to rope with your Stallie?” Beth asked 
“Yeah Gunner needs a good run anyways.” Chad replied. 
Gunner is a 7 year old stallion who can do about anything and everything. He’s pure roan AQH but Chad doesn’t want him studded out until he gets National Championships. Anny walked to the tack room with Sin, and pulled out her western pony saddle. She’d get her pali gelding, Prince. He was a deep, rich colored AQP, with a beautiful blaze. She also owned a black with all 4 socks and a blaze, Welsh Hunter stallion, named Champ. Both ponies are 13.2 hh. Anny and Chad’s stallions live together, and Prince lives in an extra large stall only turned out in pasture at night. She walked over to the geldings stall. She reached in to stroke his head. She put his tack outside his stall, and went into groom him.
After currying, brushing off, picking hooves, and brushing his mane and tail out (Prince gets spoiled), she lay the saddle pad down, and heaving the saddle onto his back, she loosely cinches the girth, before putting on his gallop boots. She tightens the girth before slipping the halter off and the bit into his mouth. He takes a second to chew on the bit as Anny tightens the throught latch and then goes to the chinstrap. She walks prince out and rubs his neck as Chad comes out with the tacked up Gunner. 
Together, Anny and Chad walk to a cattle field. Tightening the girth one last time, Anny hops on Prince. Prince listens so well but if you ask him to go he would feel free to. Walking him


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

beside Gunner and Chad, they trot circles to get warmed up, and did Dressage move a counter canter. Chad follows beside her. Anny whoas Prince, before turning to the open pasture, and looks to Chad, and says; 
“Ready to get your butt whipped by a girl?” then smirking
“Nope, your gunna eat our dust.” He widely grinned.
Anny whispered to Prince “_On three go, baby.” _
“One” Anny said slowly
“Two” Chad said fiercely 
“THREE!” In unison Anny gave a sharp kick to Prince and with a medley of “Yahs!” They were off galloping. 
Chad kicked Gunners side so violently, the stallion bucked three times to say “That’s not cool, dude.” Anny clucked and kissed to her gelding. Going up the hilly pasture towards the herd of cattle, the two streaked through the wind. Chad grabbed his hat off his head, and held in his hand with the reigns as he ripped off his shirt and threw his hat back on. Twisting the shirt in the air while his horse moved to quickly under him was amazing, but Anny knew she had to put off the sexy cowboy to win. If she wins he buys lunch, he wins, and she buys lunch. Prince moved so fast somehow, he got faster and reached the herd first. Sliding to a stop before the hit the herd, Anny had him rear up in all his glory. Chad just cantered Gunner around the herd to cool the stallion off.
“I let you win.” He sad looking like he didn’t care.
“Suuurreee you did, hun. Lets canter back, I’m hungry.”
And they loped through the browned pasture. Slowing to a jog, they reached the gate and walked the horse before leaving to untack. As the entered, Tayloe was tacking a bay mare up getting ready to run barrels. As Anny finished re-grooming Prince, Tayloe warmed up Sasha, a little grade mare. After giving Prince fresh water and a carrot, she walked out to watch Tayloe. Chad came and sat beside her. Tayloe BURNED IT UP on that mare. The mare was only 12.2 hh. Guessing she was new, Anny congrated to Tayloe.
“Thanks, she’s a rescue and was rebroke. I might use her but Zephy is my love for barrels, you know that.” Tayloe replied.
“Yeah, you two look great, though.” Chad commented, as he high-fived her. “Well I owe her lunch, so we’ll see ya tomorrow?”
“Sure, Bye!” Tayloe said jumping back on the mare.
Chad Anny and Sinister went to Taco Bell. Anny gets the dog in by the therapy dog vest, works every time.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is all i have ready. I was only up for 3 and a half hours working on it this morning. hahaha


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

They finish their meal before heading back to Anny’s home. She opened the garage, and Chad pulled in. Wade’s motorcycle was gone. _Oh Crap ‘He’ knows I left. _Anny thought. She went to the kennels, and put Sin away, Chad followed. Going to the first cage, she takes Kylie out and commands her to sit. Slipping a chain collar around her neck, she pointed Chad to a bite suit.
“Put it on, please.” She says smiling.
Chad got in the suit and hobbles outside to one of the yards, Anny retreated with the pumped Dobe to the opposite side. Anny has to hold her back before commanding the girl to go. The ***** thundered, and then leaped before latching onto his arm. After 30 seconds of struggle, Anny commanded the dog off. As Anny leashed Kye, before a blonde hair woman screamed from the back porch;
“ANNY NICHOLE HOLMAN! WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?!?! You had me worried sick! Why is there a boy here?! What hell is your problem?! Get your *** in the house and do the **** dishes…. NOW!”
It was Anny’s mother. Oh joy, walk inside get screamed at by a PMSing blonde, just her luck. Anny turned to Chad, whispered run, fast. Chad bolted, while Anny put the dog away. She sulked to her house, where her mom awaited to scream at her.
-------------------


End of chapter 1


----------



## farmpony84

...kind of sad so far....  Poor Anny.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Oh noes, this is an every day routine for some of my friends, it depends on who you grow up with


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Chapter 2 – Living With My Family​ Sliding the door shut quietly, Anny came in and begun to do the dishes. Anny felt someone glaring over her. She slowly turned her head, and out the corner of her eye, her mother stood over her. Anny looked away, and returned to her chore. After filling and starting the dishwasher, Anny attempted to leave the room. Anny’s mom blocked the way. 
“Mom move.”
“NO. You go do something else!” her mother hissed
“What’s your problem, mom?! Are you feeling ok?” Anny wasn’t being sarcastic, she was scared.
“What do you care?! You left without notice! For all I know you could of being doing it with that boy!!” Lacey barked back
“Mom! How could you think that? Chad’s a friend! I mean don’t get me wrong, yeah super yummy but not yet!”
“Bull, we’re getting you a pelvic exam.”
“No! I have to consent, and I heard they’re painful! Why would I have to, I’ve yet to let someone touch me.”
“What ever. Just go take care of the dogs. Or go pick up dog crap. Get out of the house.” Lacey’s voice so snippy and disrespectful.
Anny went to her room to check Lei, who was chewing on her paws. She then went outside to scoop poop, and she finished without a word. She then went to the puppies Kennels. They were only 9 weeks old, and were all different colors, and two male, one female. The female was black, and the male she was also keeping, a blue. She was selling the red rust for $500 due to “future joint problems” and wouldn’t be a good agility dog. She decided to name him Bobby, and the blue Hank the Tank, and the female Olivia. After doing her rounds (checking food/water) she came back inside, it had gotten dark. 
She walked inside, the stove clock read “9:56 PM”. Slinking to her room, Anny grabbed a towel and ran to the bathroom. Taking a 5 minute shower, she quickly got out. As she dried off, she heard her mother bounce up the steps, and slam her bedroom door. Anny sat next to the whelping box, Lei looked up at her. Sighing, Anny leaned against the wall, and started to nod off to sleep. About twenty minutes after she sat down, she was woken by her phone continuously buzzed. Reaching into her back pocket, she saw Chad was calling. 
“Hello? Oh! Hey Chad, not much. She’s actin’ weird. Yeah, she thought we went off to have sex….. I know right! Phyco B, mhhmm mhhmm. Yeah well I’m gunna head off to sleepy-bye. Night!” Anny said before hanging up. She glanced at the time before she collapsed into bed. The time had read “10:49 PM”. With the phone in her hand, she drifted to sleep. 
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​ A motor loudly pulled into the garage. A loud clatter awoke Anny. She looked over to her stereo, “2:24 AM”._ Oh crap he’s here and prolly drunk as hell_. The garage door slammed shut, and someone loudly came up the stairs. Lacey’s voice filled the upstairs.
“Oh, baby! I missed you!! Guess what that child did? She went out with a boy! Can you believe it?!”
“Oh I’m… I’m gunna go talk to that wench.” Wades voice sounded shaky and unsure of what to say.
Slamming his fist to Anny’s door, it made her jump. He was screaming to her open her door. She got up and made sure it was locked, and put her desk chair under the knob, before scurrying to the corner. She sat by Lei, who’s ears were pinned, and teeth were showing. Anny still


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

had her phone, she began to text her older brother, Chase. Wade began to come impatient, yelling louder.
Anny: Chase im scared​ Chase: why baby doll​ Anny: wades drunk and ****ed​ Chase: oy wats happenin​ Anny: I think he might hurt me​ Chase: should I come and get u??​ Anny: please im so scared​ Chase: k u do kno u now owe me cuz dis freakin early​ Anny: ik hurry plz​ Chase: im n my truck geez​ Anny hugged Lei, and Wade broke her door. She grabbed the dog tight. Wade stumbled over, and grabbed Anny’s arm. 
“WHY DID YOU DISRESPECT YOUR MOTHER??”
“Lemme go!”
“TELL ME WHY”
“Wade, get off!”
Wade raised his hand, Anny flinched. She felt a smack across her face, and then heard a growl and a scream. Lei had bitten Wade’s arm. Anny, forgetting the dog was there, she began to call off the dog, who didn’t comply. Then Lacey ran in hitting the dog. Wade swinging her around, as Anny tried to push her mom off, that’s when the front door slammed and Chase ran into the madness. Chase got the dog off Wade, and took Anny under his arms. Pulling both ladies out to the front porch, and slamming the front door he got them into his black 4x4, and sped off into the dark, early morning. 
“Ann… your lip it’s bleeding.” Chase said looking at her before returning his eyes to the road.
“Oh crap, Wade hit me. That’s why she bit him.”
“He did what?!!?”
“He….. He hit me.” Anny stuttered
“I hate him Anny, thanks for telling me to get you out of there.” Chase said. His eyes began to water, “Baby doll, I can’t stand you being with him, it’s not healthy. Please move out like in with me and Lexi.“ He said as a tear rolled down his cheek.
Anny saw how he felt, she felt the same way. Then she thought of her dogs, her stuff, and what would happen to her mom. She didn’t want the same thing happening to her as it did to herself. Anny rested her head against Lexi, who lay in the middle, she totally forgot the dog was preggo. Anny also had begun to cry. _Life’s so hard_. 
“Anny, you can bring what ever and who ever you want.” Chase said, his tears drying.
“Ok, I’ll think about it, k?”
Chase nodded. Anny leaned back in her seat, and thought about living with Lexi and Chase. Lexi’s Anny’s sister. She’s the oldest, and is married with a daughter, Carly. Anny wants so bad to live with them, and help raise Carly. But what will happen to the dogs? They can’t all 10 come not even including Lei and her pups. Mom doesn’t even want them anyways. They could stay at Forever Gone, Anny already works weekends there, she could be full-time, and have the dogs stay there. Moving out started sounding better and better, she just needed to get everything out of her other house.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Not long after the waterworks, they arrived at Chase’s house. Chase carried Anny, who had fallen asleep, in and laid her on the couch. Tom, Lexi’s husband strutted out, acting like he knew what was goin on. Seeing Anny’s busted lip, he said “Aww she did something dumb, didn’t she?”, with this Chad became infuriated, and tried to keep his voice down. After reciting the story, Tom felt bad.
“Chase, can you pick her up, she can sleep in bed with Lexi, I’m good on the couch.” He said, looking down.
Anny woke up and said “Nah, I can walk.” She got up and got Lei to follow her into Lexi’s room. 
“Tom?”
“No Lex, it’s me, Anny.” 
“Anny! Baby girl, wait how’re you here, at 2:30 AM?!”
“Wade hit me, Chase came and got me.”
Lexi hugged her younger sister, and pushes the hair out of her eyes. She told Anny no matter what, she is always welcomed here and never will be turned away. Smiling Anny lays down, and faced the wall. The last words said that night were “Love you Lexi.” before she was knocked out.
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​


----------



## Lonestar22

more please?


----------



## Iluvjunior

this is good i demand more lol jk ummm for title how about the life of anny lol idk


----------



## farmpony84

Sweet Dreams?


----------



## Sunny06

Lots of cussing?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I like Sweet Dreams  .

no it gets worse, sunny. 

I guess ill write more tonight!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Awaking the next morning, Anny stares at the ceiling, trying to remember what had happened the previous night. Pulling the bed sheet up to her chin, shivering. Within minutes she rolled to her side, and then yanked her phone out of her back pocket. No new messages. Sliding the phone back into its hiding place, Anny get s up and dragged herself to the kitchen. She sat down at the table, Tom looked at her an grinned.
“Eh, Princess Annabella! What shall it be this glorious morning?!” Tom sang
“Shut up, I ain’t no princess gimme coffee and sausage… please.” Anny snapped back, she was in no good mood. 
“Yes ma’am.” Tom replied hurriedly rushing to meet her wishes.
A brief ‘thank you’ was said before she chugged down the coffee and vacuumed up her sausage. She went to the bathroom, washed her face and brushed her hair; pulling it up into a ponytail, before wondering off to find Chase.


----------



## farmpony84

I do have a couple comments though... one thing, is it summer break? Where is school in all this and another, Chase has been her guy friend for maybe two weeks I think you said but they are acting like theyv'e been together for months... is that normal teen dating now days? OH GOSH I MUST BE OLD!


----------



## Iluvjunior

farmpony chase is annys brother chad is her friend


----------



## farmpony84

oh sorry... got the names mixed, but either way they seem too close too quick... right?


----------



## Sunny06

ilovemyPhillip said:


> no it gets worse, sunny.


What is the point? Cussing dosen't make you cool, you know.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

your point, i can do whatever i please.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Actually, you missed the point entirely, but whatever.

I don't feel like discussing this because it won't get anywhere and it's clear that you think cussing is perfectly ok.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I never said that. its your opinion, and you can keep it, i have mine. Thank You very much.


----------



## Lonestar22

People feel that cussing is bad bc society has it imprinted in their head. when a word was used frequently to insult something/one it was considered to have a negative meaning, and to not be used in public. Therefore a swear word. IMO cuss words are just words used in lack of better terminology.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

great story, can't wait for some more!


----------



## Iluvjunior

really people if you dont like what shes doing in her story then dont come back and read it anmore or the replies it gets its what she wants to do and personally i like this story! so leave her alone!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

im just going to ignore rude comments sorry. My story. Basically my life. Suck it up too bad.

Thanks for the compliments tho


----------



## farmpony84

...I think its worth posting comments because it will help to make a better story in the end. As the author it's your decision in the end but I would at least consider comments. I think cussing is a part of some peoples vocabulary so in some cases, it's just words... I very rarely cuss so when I say a bad word it get's peopls attention... I think my worst word that I say is "crap"... until I'm mad! Teehee... But I have friends that curse daily and can't complete a sentence w/out one....

But I think comments are always good... when I write stories I read the comments and sometimes I even make a change or go in a different direction... Other times... I choose to ignore the comments!

I'm going to keep reading! Are you writing????


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Ive had some... personal issues thats prevented me.ill start back up when i can. 

Thanks for the comments,
Anny


----------



## SaleeColashlas

Dang that is such a good story.
Sunny- she can cuss if she wants. If you have a problme with it dont read it.


----------

